# at a canter



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I know you said that you've checked your stirrup length, but many people have on leg shorter than the other--I do. So your stirrups don't always have to be the same length.

I would just suggest working on making sure you are holding your horse with your legs and thighs and not just relying on your feet in your stirrups. I remember I had this same problem when I would ride a cantering horse and one of my legs would come up. I don't remember what the problem was, but I don't do it anymore. I think you could just try strengthening your legs.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

Make sure you keep your heels down! I know it sounds obvious but sometimes this is the answer to problems with feet slipping out of stirrups. Alternatively, you could canter him without stirrups and see what happens. 

Or perhaps you aren't sitting straight? Can you have someone stand behind you and let you know?


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

there is rarely anyone there but me-strange since the weather is so nice! I usually ride 4 days a week. My instructor moved 35 miles away and we all know gas prices so i am pretty much on my own now. I will measure the leathers and my legs and will also try the no stirrup thing. Very hard to keep legs down and back as he is so round. Thanks alot!!!


----------



## jeddah31 (Jun 11, 2008)

sit slightly to the side of whichever leg slips up, to anchor your weight back down. Work the muscles in that leg more, and make sure your EVENLY pushing through your hips, and legs down to your heels, practise on the ground and take note of which leg is easier and which leg stretches furthr, may give you some clue about what your looking to actually fix


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

its funny that i read this this morning after having 3 students in a row yesterday who all had a similar problem. every time the source of the problem was their heels. if you dont anchor your heel your leg is more likely to slip back, heels up which will make it so much easier to drop your stirrup. it also often sends your upper body forward a little which doesnt help. 

i wouldnt recommend leaning to that side to compensate for that. if you are going to lean then you will end up off centre therefore off balance and this doesnt help you at all. work on keeping your heels down. a good way to do this is by 2 point seat in walk and trot. your hips, knees and ankles should be like springs driving the pressure down the back of your leg to your heels. be careful not to overdo it and push them down too far though 

having said all that, some people do have different length legs so i would check that. it might be good to get some pics or videos when you are riding and then it might be easier to tell.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

thank you for the tips, it was so mcuh easier on the Paint i leased prior to sonny as he was thin-sonny is so big around the barrell!!!
i will consentrate on heels down-my legs are ok it must be my posture and heels. practice practice eh??/ thank you all again


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You're not balanced in the tack. Instead of putting weight in your heal, you are gripping with your knee or leg.

Relax your leg and sink weight into both heals.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

Does this happen with both leads? You could be compensating for balance.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Kirsti Arndt said:


> I ride a Percheron cross, very smooth guy for being so huge but-i notice at a canter i have trouble keeping my left foot in the stirrup. My right stays planted with heel down and the left is wobbling about-i checked stirrup lenghth already- Why am i pulling only one leg up and not both? any idea would help-i dont have anyone to take pics He has a huge rolling canter that is so comfortable, and it is only at a canter never a trot. I am concentrating on correct posture but am obviously doing something wrong here. thanks for any input


Don't assume that because they are big, that their canter is hard to sit  it's usually the other way around :wink:


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> Don't assume that because they are big, that their canter is hard to sit  it's usually the other way around :wink:


Sorry to go off on a tangent, but is this generally true for all gaits? I'm riding horses that are 16hh or larger in lessons, and quite solidly built, and enjoy their paces. Today I was riding a horse/pony that was probably 14.1hh or so (I didn't measure him, but I'm five eight and could definitely see over the withers) and while I didn't canter, his trot was so short and choppy in comparison to those of the larger horses - it felt quite uncomfortable! I know a lot of things affect the trot, but he had such short strides and it didn't feel as springy and relaxed.


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

i cantered him yesterday and really pushed with the heels-it was better i stayed in the stirrups. I think i am leaning forward in anticipation which throws my center of balance off kilter. He has a wonderful canter and i should be able to sit it easily!!!! it is hard to grip with legs and knees and keep my heels down and legs back hmmmm. thanks for all your help


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

claireauriga said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> > Don't assume that because they are big, that their canter is hard to sit  it's usually the other way around :wink:
> ...


My point exactly. Tho there are special situations, bigger horses will have larger strides making them, a lot of the time a lot more comfortable to ride.


----------



## DollyGirl (Jul 1, 2008)

alot of times a rolling canter causes this. It usually the foot that comes out is the lead he is on. try to put weight in your stirrups and plant your butt hard. this might work. good luck!!


----------



## C-Bear (Jul 1, 2008)

DollyGirl said:


> alot of times a rolling canter causes this. It usually the foot that comes out is the lead he is on. try to put weight in your stirrups and plant your butt hard. this might work. good luck!!


i second that and i know this might sound crazy but when you start to canter imagine a string that goes heel hip head.
also imagine that you have 25lbs weights on your heels.(sorry i teach children)


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

no appology needed sometimes i feel like a child-all of the advise really helps.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Cantering today I was having some trouble with my stirrups too - my question is _how_ do you put weight in your heels when you're cantering? xD It's pretty obvious in the trot, but when it comes to cantering I have to concentrate so hard on keeping a snug grip with my lower legs to keep me in the saddle that it seems hard to put weight into my heels rather than just sticking them down.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

claireauriga said:


> I have to concentrate so hard on keeping a snug grip with my lower legs to keep me in the saddle that it seems hard to put weight into my heels rather than just sticking them down.


I think that may be your problem. You should be sitting down deep in that saddle; without relying (much) on your lower leg. Try to grip with your thighs, and make that tush stay in touch with that saddle!


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Gotcha. I wish I had a bigger bum, it might make sticking it to things easier xD And I have no padding so my seat bones take a beating when I make mistakes. Rising to the trot coincided with a low-hanging branch at the weekend and I banged myself pretty hard on the saddle xD

I get moments when it all just _works_, and then the moment's gone and I'm bouncing about crazily again. My instructor promises it comes with practice, and I believe her, but I can't wait to get there. One thing she does which I like is after every round of what we're doing, she asks me about it so I'm really aware of the progress I'm making and how things feel and so on. It's great for your confidence.


----------



## DollyGirl (Jul 1, 2008)

claireauriga said:


> Cantering today I was having some trouble with my stirrups too - my question is _how_ do you put weight in your heels when you're cantering? xD It's pretty obvious in the trot, but when it comes to cantering I have to concentrate so hard on keeping a snug grip with my lower legs to keep me in the saddle that it seems hard to put weight into my heels rather than just sticking them down.



Its not really that you want weight in your heels as much as you want weight on the ball of your foot and your heels down. Just apply a little wieght. And when your horse canters instead of staying stiff roll your hips with your horse. It sound hard but its really not. When I say roll your hips just keep your upperbody still and make all the movements in your hips.  A good example would be : When you hula-hoop your upper body usually stays pretty still and your lower body moves. Please let me know if I made any since at all!! :lol: Good Luck!!


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Yup, it makes sense and I know what you mean. I really feel the difference when I'm relaxed in the saddle - I think that worrying about my feet has been tensing me up, making me bounce and so making it impossible to make my feet do what I want them to do! So if I focus on riding the canter smoothly, the rest ought to follow more naturally. Practice, practice, practice ...

Thanks for explaining the feet thing. When you're riding in jump position, is it more balancing on the balls and lowering your heels, or putting weight into your heels? I imagine both are possible, once you've actually got some strength in your legs, but which should I be aiming for?


----------



## DollyGirl (Jul 1, 2008)

claireauriga said:


> Thanks for explaining the feet thing. When you're riding in jump position, is it more balancing on the balls and lowering your heels, or putting weight into your heels? I imagine both are possible, once you've actually got some strength in your legs, but which should I be aiming for?


I usually ride in Jump position with my whieght on the balls of my feet the kinda squeeze with my knees and thighs.  I find putting the weight on my heels in jump position to make my body wanna fall backwards. I almost never put weight on my heels inless I'm ridding Western and coming to a reining stop. But other than that I always have my weight on the balls of my feet.  If you have any more questions for me please fell more than free to ask!!! :lol:


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

> Gotcha. I wish I had a bigger bum, it might make sticking it to things easier xD


when you ride the canter, "ride" your saddle like it was a chair you are trying to scoot up to a table...that might help


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

we are doing better-the stable manager came out and watched me-i needed to lengthen the stirrups-i also need to tone up a bit-he is so round it is difficult to grip, do leg work and keep heels down ect-with the stirrups longer i am sitting up straight (with the imaginary line-which works thank you!) and it is all coming together-practice practice-we are doing quite a nice jog!!!


----------



## AQHA_MHonora_Pleasure (Jul 13, 2008)

When I'm really tense and my feet start to slip I do this thing with my thighs.

It really sorta hurts at first because your muscles arent used to it but it helps build strength and gets your butt and legs sinking down.


My suggestion is to start at the walk, master it, move to the trot, master it and then finally use it on the canter.



While sitting on him, try and keep your seat as still and straight as possible. Lift your legs up and away from the saddle, sorta like you're trying to do a split in the air (but dont go too far or it'll hurt and kill the purpose of the exercise TRUST ME! haha) Then turn your toes down and then relax your leg back against the horse.


What you're trying to do it get your thigh back behind you and it begins to relax and strengthen your position



Hope that helps =)


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Kirsti Arndt said:


> we are doing better-the stable manager came out and watched me-i needed to lengthen the stirrups-i also need to tone up a bit-he is so round it is difficult to grip, do leg work and keep heels down ect-with the stirrups longer i am sitting up straight (with the imaginary line-which works thank you!) and it is all coming together-practice practice-we are doing quite a nice jog!!!



Yay Kirsti! Keep us updated!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

you girls are so funny-and very cool i must add-claireauriga stated she needed a bigger bum???????? you must be very young honey =that thought will leave you soon! thanks for all your help-you are all helping me so much. I notice an improvement each day if not in me in him so this is working. I am sitting much better-legs are stronger-i am back to trot and jog until that is completely mastered and my cruddy posting is even improving. -so I am waiting for the day that i can canter him freely and keep perfect posture and and and all the other things i am learning= we look so much better and the learning is fun. I am still smiling at claireauriga!!!!!


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm nineteen, and I want bigger thighs  I have long, skinny legs. And I'm glad I put a smile on your face xD

Mind you, I had a different problem yesterday. I went to the trekking place again, taking my cousin, and while they gave us 'rider horses' (as opposed to 'non-rider horses' for people with no idea what they're doing), mine was a slim pony (13.2hh at the most?) and I swear my feet met underneath him. I felt so unstable because it was so difficult to curve my calves underneath him so I had no grip there. And his trot was a very fast sharp thing, nothing like the lovely slow springy trot of a bigger horse xD


----------

